# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  mengatasi akteri aeromonas

## pavilion

Satu prsatu koi saya berguguran,dikulit badan,sirip tampak ada memar/seperti urat yang memerah,barangkali ada yang punya pengalaman yg sama,mohon info/trik penanganannya termasuk treatment kolam,makasih

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pavilion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pavilion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Karena virus yang datangnya dari air kotor dan penularan. Makanya air hrs bersih sih....

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RedityoAbadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Taufik's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Stefie885

[QUOTE=LDJ;464365]amoxilin ditumbuk om .. lalu ditabur ke vat karantina[/QUOTE 
bukannya ada amoxil bentuk kapsul ya om? daripada capek numbuk

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Mantaaabs om jay... Terima kasih banyak.. Dah paham sekarang mah.. Tp yg se sachet itu tergantung luasan kolam yah om.. Kolam saya 1m3..jd sekitar 2gr yah om?... Btw baru liat kolam om jay... Super duper mantaabs.. Mcgyver kois.. Hee.. Salute... Thanks om..

----------


## Jaywangsa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alsetya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ducthejack

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ducthejack

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ducthejack

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kresana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wilsand

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kresana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wilsand

> Wah thank you ilmunya om wil 🙏 nanti mau saya coba


Sorry om salah tulis, maksudnya 500 liter air pakai 500gr amoxicilin, smoga masih sempat baca

----------


## Kresana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wilsand

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rajakoitangerang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wibawayudha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dudimustofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

